# Spinnrute und Rolle für Hecht und Zander



## Danix (13. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Spinnrute + Rolle.
Im speziellen soll es auf Hecht und Zander gehen.
Geangelt wird am See aber auch am Fluss
Als Köder nutze ich hauptsächlich Wobbler und Gummifische.
Als Budget hatte ich mir so 180€ bis max 200€ gesetzt.

Leider kenne ich mich in der Hardware noch garnicht wirklich aus. Daher kann ich nicht abschätzen was gut ist und welche Ruten oder Rollen nichts taugen.

Über Anregungen und Ideen würde ich mich freuen.


Mfg Danix


----------



## Michael_05er (14. April 2016)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle für Hecht und Zander*

Als Spinnrolle werfe ich mal die Penn Sargus ins Rennen, gerne auch in 4000er Größe. Kostet um die 70 Euro, hat eine Ersatzspule dabei und ist äußerst stabil. Damit kannst Du prima auf Hecht angeln, und auch beim Zanderangeln mit GuFi macht sie eine gute Figur. Die recht hohe Übersetzung hilft bei der Faulenzermethode. Zusammen mit einer anständigen Schnur bleiben Dir 80-100 Euro für die Rute.
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Angler9999 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle für Hecht und Zander*

Hallo Danix,

du wirst sicher einige Vorschläge bekommen. Ob du damit sofort etwas anfangen kannst? Da du Jungangler bist und wie du selbst sagst "Beginner" bist, schlage ich vor dich ein bisschen einzulesen.

Hier bei güstig kaufen wird deine Frage vieeeele Male Diskutiert.
Hier solltest du lesen. Auch andere Ruten und Rollenfragen solltest du dir durchlesen. Eventuell erkennst du dich (dein mögliches Equipment) hier wieder. Ja es ist viel. Aber das ist schnell gelesen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## ZaphodB (14. April 2016)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle für Hecht und Zander*

Ich hab die DAM Steelpower Black Spin, die gibt's im Netz für ca. 100 - 120 EUR. Oder beim Blinker-Abo für 30 EUR...
Rollen gibt's natürlich auch viele, jeder hat da so seine Favoriten.
Ich hatte Anfangs eine Shimano Catana, jetzt eine stradic ci4+ als 4000er.

Gruß,
Tobias


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2016)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle für Hecht und Zander*

Cormoran BLACK MASTER ist recht günstig ich nehm die 3 Meter Version zum leichteren Blinkern in der Ostsee aber ich weiß nicht ob sie fürs twistern nicht zu weich ist 20g Blinker wirft sie aber problemlos. Die stradic is ne super Rolle wenn sie dir zu teuer ist kannst du auch mal nach ner Red oder Black arc gucken


----------



## Danix (14. April 2016)

*AW: Spinnrute und Rolle für Hecht und Zander*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tips.

@Angler9999 danke für den Link.

Werde mal schauen ob ich mit den Infos schon was vernünftiges zusammen bekomme.


----------



## carlosderhecht (19. April 2016)

Hallo Danix
kann dir die Daiwa 
Exceler empfehlen 
https://mobile.angelplatz.de/daiwa-exceler-3000ha-4bb-220m-0-28mm--rd0037
Und da dazu die Quantum shotgun 
https://mobile.angelplatz.de/quantum-shotgun-iii-2-40-m-75-g--az1044

Ich fische selber diese Kombo und bin damit mehr als zufrieden . Hast  dann noch ein bisschen Geld übrig für ne geflochtene .
Ich selber hab die Daiwa j-Braid . Sie ist einer der Schnüre mit dem besten Preisleistungs-Verhältnis auf dem deutschen Markt . Dort sollte dir die Schnur  im Durchmesser 0,16 reichen , wenn du es ein bisschen stärker willst in 0,18 .http://m.angeln-shop.de/item/323434...lW1Ch1_ETgI4TegzGOuFLxf7dQfmKgEB-YaAjPq8P8HAQ
150 Meter sollten reichen wenn du weist wie man die Rolle gescheit unterfüttert .



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

